# Finally....my Make-up



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

OK....im still learning....but im real happy with this!!!!!
On this one i cut a slip appliance up and adheard to bottom section of face....awesome how it moves with me as i talk.......all the movements are right there.WoW!...next i built up some areas are did the make-up. I love it myself. Ill get the better pics up soon, as i was so excited on this.
Any comments let me know goood or bad or suggestions...all good. thanks.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)




----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Yes...I know the nose is not in lined up and all, i noticed that when doing it but said whatever.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

good job J!
err... scareshack!
very creepy job!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bet it would scare someone to death in a haunt!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok this one is super creepy!!!! Great job j!!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

cool job!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thank guys.....im having too much fun with this junk...lol


----------

